# (UT) GR Stud - Hunted - Titled - Excellent Health (100% Clear)



## WFGG (Jan 23, 2008)

Looking to breed excellent health, great field pedigree, titles, athleticism, retrieving, birdiness, and hunting into your program, consider;

*Decatur Island Gold's Last Grizzly*

Professional and amateur trained
Location: No. Utah

Live - Chilled/Cooled AI

Titles: 
JH 2018 4 for 4
SH - 2018 One Senior Pass 

Primary Usage:
Upland game - Pheasant, Chukars, Grouse

Call Name: Griz
DOB: August 8, 2016
COI: 10-generation COI 7.36% 
Weight: 63 lbs of pure athlete - Medium Sized - Very nimble/quick 
Coat: Flat, Low Feathering, Med/Dark Golden, No White - Solid Colored
Great Water attitude

Genetic Genome Test Results: 100% CLEAR
prcd-PRA: Paw Print 36902 Clear
PRA1: Paw Print 36902 Clear
PRA2: Paw Print 36902 Clear
Ichthyosis: Paw Print 33748 Clear
DM: Paw Print 36902 Clear
​SOD1: Paw Print 36902 Clear
​SLC4A3: Paw Print 36902 Clear
​TTC8: Paw Print 36902 Clear
COL7A1: Paw Print 36902 Clear
tRNA-try: Paw Print 36902 Clear
DMD: Paw Print 36902 Clear
COL1A1: Paw Print 36902 Clear
​
​OFA Heart: GR-CA33548/24M/P-VPI
OFA CAER: GR-EYE13847/15M-VPI 
OFA Hips: GR-123248G24M-VPI 
OFA Elbows: GR-EL42887M24-VPI
OFA Thyroid: GR-TH3613/24M-VPI
OFA Dentition: GR-DE756/24M-PI

Note: OFA review panel split decision between good and excellent hips.

Semen Tested Fall 2018
90% + Mobility
90% + Density

Fee: $1400
Boarding avalalble
Nearest Intl Airport = Salt Lake City 

http://www.windmillfarmsgoldens.com/griz---male-stud.html

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=793519


----------

